

Make Windows Genuine by a simple trick - hackman99
http://www.nokiasoftware.net/pc-applications/4452-make-windows-genuine-simple-trick.html

======
dazzawazza
I don't think linking to tools to aid piracy really is acceptable. As much as
I think Windows isn't worth paying for you still need to respect M$ property.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I'll admit it does aid piracy but, as a Windows user, I've been told that my
version of Windows wasn't Genuine often enough that I don't give a damn. My
versions are all bought and paid for but, through software bugs @ MSFT, they
get treated sometimes as pirated. When you make me upset, I wish the whole
Genuine Advantage thing would go away because it's so invasive and buggy -
maybe this will be a means to that end.

